# Prepaid Mastercard



## debtfreecc (8 May 2010)

Apologies if this has been posted before. There is a prepaid mastercard available from moneybookers  .  com, you will have to open a moneybookers account(free to open) to see the details. It's a plastic card with chip and pin, i have only used mine to withdraw cash at the ATM but will post an update when i use it for a shop purchase.
Here are the fees applicable,
Paying in shops, restaurants or online- Free
Bank transfer top up- Free
Receiving cash- Free
Online statement- Free
Pin reissue- Free
Foreign exchange- 1.99%
Cash withdrawal- 1.80 Euro  
Annual card membership- 10.00 Euro
Replacement card- 10.00 Euro

Limits per day
Paying in shops, restaurants or online- 1000 Euro
Cash withdrawal- 250 Euro


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 May 2010)

Welcome to AAM, debtfreecc.

Perhaps you could clarify what your connection is to moneybookers and/or the providers of this card, in accordance with our ?


----------



## debtfreecc (8 May 2010)

Hi DrMoriarty, thanks for the welcome.
I have absolutely no connection to moneybookers.
I decided to post the above info after reading a thread here about someone unemployed who was looking for a credit card.


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 May 2010)

Thanks, debtfreecc. People get a bit suspicious when first-time posts contain detailed positive recommendations for a product/service; I'm sure you can understand.


----------



## oasa (12 May 2010)

Anyone got experience of Neteller please?
They do not seem to require UK residency unlike most other issuers of pre-paid Mastercards.

Grateful for any info.


----------



## DublinTexas (13 May 2010)

oasa said:


> Anyone got experience of Neteller please?
> They do not seem to require UK residency unlike most other issuers of pre-paid Mastercards.
> 
> Grateful for any info.


 
I have a neteller card for the easy use.

It can be loaded via bank transfer to their Irish bank account free of charge and there are no usage fees in € zone or beside the ATM fee. 

It also does not have the “electronic use only” mark that some others (like moneybookers) have.

Also you get a virtual card online that you can use for internet transactions to safeguard your credit card number.

Getting it required the usual paperwork (passport & proof of residency) but that is standard these days.

Warning is, should the company behind neteller go bust, your money is gone, it’s not part of the UK protection scheme.


----------



## debtfreecc (13 May 2010)

It also does not have the “electronic use only” mark that some others (like moneybookers) have.


Does that mean it can't be used online?
According to moneybookers it can be used in all the same ways as a credit card.


----------



## Willy Fogg (13 May 2010)

debtfreecc said:


> Does that mean it can't be used online?
> According to moneybookers it can be used in all the same ways as a credit card.



No, it just means that it cannot be used in the old style credit card imprinter machines. Online, or at retailers with a electronic credit card terminal, it works fine.


----------



## DublinTexas (13 May 2010)

Willy Fogg said:


> No, it just means that it cannot be used in the old style credit card imprinter machines. Online, or at retailers with a electronic credit card terminal, it works fine.


 
That is not entirely correct. The “electronic use only” card can be used online and at all retailers that display the MasterCard logo if that retailers use a machine that does online transactions via an electronic terminal in online mode. 

In case the electronic terminal does not work (network down etc.), the terminal is an offline mode (used in some areas of Germany for example) the card cannot be used. It requires that every transaction is checked against the value on the card.

In addition the card might not be accepted by car rental agencies or other vendors that require a credit card rather than debit card. Some hotels also take a higher reservation for a bill if you pay with the electronic use only than they would with a credit card.

As an advantage such cards are usually coded as a prepaid MasterCard that Ryanair accepts to avoid their credit card fees.


----------



## oasa (14 May 2010)

Thanks all. I appreciate the help. 
I want to avoid Ryanair credit card fees and Neteller seems the best bet from Ireland because it does not require UK residency and their fees can be avoided.

Regards,

Oasa


----------



## Bigmc (14 May 2010)

Hi all, reading this thread with interest as im looking for one of these pre paid cards. Is there any hidden charges with these accounts? I have searched the Neteller website but cant find if there is a goverment charge of €30 like other credit cards?


----------



## paperclip (19 May 2010)

i cant see any info on the website for a prepaid mastercard.....

do you have a link, cheers


----------



## paperclip (19 May 2010)

ah, it's cool.. found it... you have to register before you can find the info... 

halifax have left me high and dry out here in se asia with no visa... this might be just what i'm after...


----------



## nbaki82 (26 May 2010)

I am using Neteller with Ryanair and haven't heard about any sort of charges. So far, managed to load it for free and then book tickets without any problem on Ryanair. It also doesn't cost anything to get Net+ prepaid mastercard with Neteller


----------



## dovetail (27 Jun 2010)

*Prepaid mastercard: Netteller? Wirecard? Ruby?*

Does anyone know which one works out the most cost effective overall?
Which one are covered by bank guarantee scheme?

thanks


----------

